# Störgeräusche bei Mausbewegung



## Zawo (1. März 2015)

*Störgeräusche bei Mausbewegung*

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich weiß leider nicht mehr weiter. Den ganzen Abend ohne Erfolg gegooglet.

Heute habe ich meinen PC in ein Sharkoon VS4-V Gehäuse eingebaut. 
Nun habe ich das Problem, dass ich störende Geräusche aus meinem Soundsystem höre, wenn ich meine Maus bewege.
Dazu höre ich jede Sekunde ein sehr kurzes Rauschen im Lautsprecher. 

Die Geräusche, die offensichtlich von meiner Maus erzeugt werden, klingen wie "helles", gleichmäßiges Rauschen. 
Sobald ich aufhöre die Maus zu bewegen, gibt es auch keine störende Geräusche mehr.

Ich hatte bereits die Idee, dass ich vielleicht beim Einbau irgendetwas falsch gemacht habe, was Erdung oder ähnliches angeht. Allerdings müsstet Ihr mir da auf die Sprünge helfen.

Ich habe schon versucht jegliche Line-In Sounds stumm zu schalten, Steckdosenstecker um 180° zu drehen, 
die Maus an andere USB Ports zu stecken und die Stromversorgung des Soundsystems aus einer anderen Stromquelle zu organisieren. 
Alles ohne Erfolg.

Wär toll, wenn einer von Euch da ne zündende Idee hat. 

Mein System:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 3770k
Ram: Corsair 16 GB 1333 Mhz
Grafik: Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 2-Way SLI
Netzteil: Corsair CX600M
Maus: Logitech G9X
Audio: Onboard Mainboard
Soundsystem: Logitech X-530


Gruß
Zawo


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. März 2015)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei Mausbewegung*

Ich habe etwas ähnliches gehabt an einem älteren Rechner, da hat der Grafikkartentreiber so viel FPS im Desktop ausgespuckt das bei jeder kleinen Aktion etwas zu hören war.
Aktiviere im Grafikkartentreiber Vsync, und aktualisiere den Grafikkartentreiber, vielleicht hilft es dir.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei Mausbewegung*

Ich denke, das wird der Soundchip vom Mainboard sein.  Hatte ich auch mal sehr extrem bei einem alten OEM-Mainboard. 

Eine einfache Abhilfe wäre eine Soundkarte. Was kleines für 30-40€ würde da reichen, zB eine Asus Xonar DGX (wäre auch qualitativ schon eine Verbesserung)


technischer Ursprung werden einfach Störfelder zwischen den Bauteilen sein.


----------



## D0pefish (2. März 2015)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei Mausbewegung*

Zuerst Audiokabel auf richtigen Sitz der Stecker prüfen, eventuelle Wackler, Verunreinigungen etc. suchen...mal nur jeweils einen Chinch-Stecker anschließen, mit Kopfhörern gegentesten...
Wenn nichts hilft, alles nochmal aus- und penibel mit BIOS-CMOS-Reset einbauen und OS frisch aufsetzen, bei der Gelegenheit gleich im ausgebauten Zustand nur das Wichtigste auf zBsp. einem Tisch aufbauen und testen. (ggf. Antistatikfolie der Mainboardverpackung unterlegen). Die EMF in PC's sind normal. Deswegen haben meine Gehäuse aus Prinzip keine Fenster und stehen nicht vor mir auf dem Tisch. *hehe  Die jahrelange CRT-Verstrahlung reicht mir.  
Ein externes Audio-Interface bzw. Umstieg auf digitale Kabelübertragungen hilft idR. Da die gleiche Hardware im anderen Gehäuse mitgespielt hat, würde mich die Sache auch beschäftigen ohne das gleich Geld investiert werden muss.


----------



## Zawo (2. März 2015)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei Mausbewegung*

Guten Morgen,

ΔΣΛ: Grafiktreiber sind auf dem aktuellsten Stand.

Stryke7: Eine neue Soundkarte sollte der letzte Schritt sein.

D0pefish: Audiokabel sitzen korrekt, kein Wackelkontakt, keine Verunreinigungen. 
Das Soundsystem ist 3x via 3,5mm Klinke angeschlossen, gehen von dort aus in den Subwoofer und der verteilt dann via Chinc auf die einzelnen Boxen. 
Egal in welcher Kombination ich Boxen am Subwoofer oder Klinken am Mainboard einstecke, keine Besserung. 
Und ich soll jetzt wirklich meinen PC auseinandernehmen und wieder zusammensetzen?  

Danke für Eure Zeit.


Gruß
Zawo


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. März 2015)

> Grafiktreiber sind auf dem aktuellsten Stand.


Vsync?


----------



## Gimmick (2. März 2015)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei Mausbewegung*

Das Problem gibts irgendwie relativ oft, aber ne richtige Lösung dafür ist mir nicht bekannt.

Was irgendwann schon mal geholfen hat:

- Regel den Sound in Windows auf Maximum und an den Boxen entsprechend runter. 
- Ungenutzte LineIn/outs muten
- Maus in einen vorderen USB-Slot stecken

Helfen wird wohl eine Umstellung auf digitalen Output am Mainboard, ob eine USB Soundkarte hilft weiß ich nicht, interne Soundkarte wird wohl auch helfen aber wenn da schon Störungen sind.. wer weiß :X
Falls dein Monitor per HDMI angeschlossen ist und Audioausgänge hat kannste ja die mal testen. 

Ansonsten mal nach Ground Loop / Erdschleife in dem Zusammenhang googlen, vielleicht kommt da noch was bei rum.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei Mausbewegung*



Zawo schrieb:


> Stryke7: Eine neue Soundkarte sollte der letzte Schritt sein.


Deine Entscheidung wie viele andere Schritte du vorher gehst ...  

Das Problem sind einfach Interferenzen zwischen dem Soundchip oder den Anschlüssen und irgendeinem anderen Gerät. Du wirst entweder das andere Gerät oder deine Soundausgabe verändern müssen. Falls es nur die Stecker sind kann es mit einer anderen Anschlussbelegung klappen, ansonsten hilft es nur entweder den Soundchip oder das andere interferierende Gerät zu wechseln.


----------



## Zawo (3. März 2015)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei Mausbewegung*

Hallo,

ebenfalls kein VSync aktiv. 

Ich denke nun doch über einen Kauf einer Soundkarte nach... 
Da ich auf PCIE angewiesen bin, habe ich diese Karte in die nähere Auswahl genommen.
Sound Blaster Recon3D PCIe - Sound Blaster - Creative Labs (Deutschland)

Bringt mir das einen qualitativen Vorteil und die Lösung meines Problems?


Gruß
Zawo


----------



## Stryke7 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei Mausbewegung*

Ich würde eher was anderes nehmen ...     Wie wäre es mit einer Asus Xonar DGX?  Wäre deutlich günstiger, trotzdem sehr gut.  Und du scheinst auch keine besonders komplexen Anschlüsse zu brauchen, oder?


----------



## BusT3r (6. März 2015)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei Mausbewegung*

Ich hatte Störgeräusche auch schon mit einer Soundkarte. 
Dann hilft dann nur noch digitale Übertragung an einen externen DAwandler, z.B. AV-Reciever.



D0pefish schrieb:


> (ggf. Antistatikfolie der Mainboardverpackung unterlegen)



Tipp an alle:

Bitte KEINE Antistatikfolie mit laufenden PCB's in berührung bringen! Die Folie ist leitfähig und kann einen Kurzschluss erzeugen.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei Mausbewegung*



BusT3r schrieb:


> Ich hatte Störgeräusche auch schon mit einer Soundkarte.
> Dann hilft dann nur noch digitale Übertragung an einen externen DAwandler, z.B. AV-Reciever.


Natürlich kann auch eine Soundkarte mit irgendwas anderem interferieren,  aber die Chance ist gut dass er das Problem damit los wird. Einen Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert.


BusT3r schrieb:


> Tipp an alle:
> 
> Bitte KEINE Antistatikfolie mit laufenden PCB's in berührung bringen! Die Folie ist leitfähig und kann einen Kurzschluss erzeugen.


----------



## Atomtoaster (7. März 2015)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei Mausbewegung*

Hi, ist unwahrscheinlich aber benutzt du Stecker am Frontpanel?

In einem alten Gehäuse von mir konnte ich die aufgrund eines ab und an auftretenden Störgeräusches auch nicht nutzen.

War vermutlich ein schlecht abgeschirmtes Kabel.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei Mausbewegung*



Atomtoaster schrieb:


> War vermutlich ein schlecht abgeschirmtes Kabel.



"schlecht abgeschirmt" ist gut   Die sind überhaupt nicht abgeschirmt, und haben ungefähr den Querschnitt von Nähgarn 

Dadurch sind die sehr anfällig für sowas.


----------



## BusT3r (11. März 2015)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei Mausbewegung*



Stryke7 schrieb:


>



Um statische Aufladung zu verhindern muss man dafür sorgen, dass sich die Ladung ausgleichen kann. Man packt also alles in leitfähiges Material. Deshalb ist antistatikfolie leitfähig beschichtet.


----------



## D0pefish (11. März 2015)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei Mausbewegung*

innen, außen, beidseitig?



die freundliche edit:
Die Folien sind leitfähig aber auch Glas, Holz und Luft sind es. Die Leitfähigkeit ist so gering, dass du ein Spezialmessgerät brauchst um sie nachzuweisen oder Ströme abseits von Gut und Böse anlegen müsstest.
ganz simpel gegenargumentiert: Die vorinstallierten CMOS- Batterien würden den Transport nicht überstehen.


----------



## LexFalk (12. März 2015)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei Mausbewegung*

Nun meine Liebe Community... wollen wir nicht zum thema zurückkehren? 

Ich habe exakt das gleiche problem und bisher keine lösung gefunden aber was mir stark aufgefallen ist das es bei manchen laufenden anwendungen schlimmer ist als bei Desktop betrieb:
Counter Strike Go und Source verursachen mehr geräusche und dann auch ohne bewegung der maus was mir auf gut deutsch richtig auf die eier geht und ich beinahe heute mein Headset deswegen zerlegt habe

Hatte auch schon Zeiten da war überhaupt kein störgeräusch in meiner Audioleitung... Das war so toll...
Es ist gestern einfach wieder aufgetaucht und es regt mich halt immer wieder auf...

Hab mal die anschlüsse nachgesehen und bin zu dem schluss gekommen das mein headset (Roccat Kave 5.1) definitiv den Stromanschluß übers usb kabel benötigt 
Spaß beiseite:
Je nachdem in welchen USB port ich es einstecke ist es minimal schlimmer/besser
Auf meinen Boxen hab ich dieses fiepen nicht was auch irgendwie seltsam ist finde ich

EDIT: Bevor ich das vergesse: 
Meine Soundkarte ist die ASUS Phoebus
Mein Headset hatte ich genannt
Wer noch was anderes wissen will soll bescheid sagen


----------



## Healrox (14. März 2015)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei Mausbewegung*

Passt zu meiner Theorie das die Grafikkarten die Stromversorgung des Mainboards und da vor allem des USBs verseucht.
Da ist es dann egal, was für ein Audiogerät du in welche USB Buchse steckst, die Pest hast du überall.
Würde mich mal interessieren, ob es was bringt, wenn man eine isolierende backplate für die GraKa bastelt.


----------



## D00msday (15. März 2015)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei Mausbewegung*

Es liegt an genau 3 Dingen:

1. Deine Maus (wenn deine Maus verstellbares Polling hat, runtersetzen), Maus in einen anderen USB Anschluss mit anderem Chip stecken (USB2/3)
2. Deine Tastatur (wenn Maus und Tastatur sich gegenseitig ins Gehege kommen)
3. Dein Netzteil (alte und kaputte Netzteile verursachen diese Störgeräusche und führen zu Störungen in den USB Anschlüssen)

Ich hatte sowas schon und im Grunde genommen bauen sich Grund 1 und 2 auf Grund 3 auf. Nachdem ich die Tastatur (Logitech in Steelseries Apex) gewechselt habe, habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit Störgeräuschen bei Mausbewegungen (Steelseries Rival).


----------



## D0pefish (16. März 2015)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei Mausbewegung*

schöne Sigi, sagt mir was  ^^
Bei Grund 3 gehe ich mit. Die anderen sind workarounds. Im Prinzip stören in solchen Fällen alle stromführenden Komponenten bzw. können diese der Grund sein. Bei Maus, CPU-Taktveränderungen und GraKa (hohe FPS) fällt es nur besonders auf aber auch Nachbars Waschmaschine von schräg gegenüber kann sich trotz in dieser eingebautem Netzfilter bemerkbar machen.
Ich hatte früher Geräusche auf den Lautsprechern, zusätzlich durch einen aktiven Subwoofer eingestreut und auf den Kopfhörern völlige Ruhe, egal wie laut. Jetzt habe ich Ruhe an den Lautsprechern (XLR) aber Geräusche an den Kopfhörern. 
Wird zu sehr ot, wenn ich das jetzt näher erkläre, da andere Baustelle. Solange ich die Höhrer nicht brauche, ist es mir egal. Mit einem anderen Netzteil ist Ruhe außer ich hänge wieder den Subwoofer in die Signalkette. Jetzt hat er einen eigenen Ausgang und kann von mir aus versuchen hohe Frequenzen wiederzugeben wie er will. Trotzdem ist meine Erfahrung, dass es fast immer an schlechten Kabelverbindungen (fehlender Masse) liegt, die sich dann halt fix woanders hergeholt wird. 
edit: was sich eben wieder bestätigt hat, denn die Ausgabe über die KH ist völlig i.O. sch... Vorführeffekt


----------



## Exzoz (23. August 2017)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei Mausbewegung*

Ich möchte diesen Threat nochmal eröffnen da ich aktuell an einem sehr mysteriösen Problem leide und leider nicht das Geld habe großartig rumzuprobieren und hoffe das mir meine Kollegen hier weiterhelfen können.

Ich höre auf meinem Monitoren sämtliche Bewegungen und Rechenarbeiten des PC´s
wenn ich die Maus bewege, klingt es ziemlich komisch.  ich könnte fast schon annehmen ich kann die Koordinaten mitverfolgen. ebenso wenn ich etwas markieren möchte.
Dazu kommt wenn ich ein programm starte das sich eine schnelle Frequenz wiederholt.

Spielen geht neuerdings gar nicht mehr denn sobald ich ein Spiel starte bleibt nach kürzester Zeit meine Festplatte hängen und ich kann nichts mehr machen, nach einer kurzen Weile verliert mein PC dann die Verbindung zur Festplatte und es kommen eben Fragmente.(glaub das nennt man so wenn so ein glitchartiges verzerrtes Bild einfach stehenbleibt)
nicht nur bei den neueren Spielen ... sogar schon bei Starcraft 1 ... -_-
Ebenfalls habe ich das Problem das insgesamt mein PC keine größeren Belastungen mehr schafft und ich echt total vor einem Rätsel stehe.

komischerweise schaffe ich es meinen Browser zu nutzen Youtube zu sehen und "normale" Tätigkeiten zu machen.
Ich mache selbst nebenbei auch noch Musik und Ableton (eine Digitale Audio Workstation) läuft reibungslos trotz das er massiv Ram benötigt.
wobei ich nichts ausschliessen möchte.

Manchmal schaltet sich mein System einfach ab. und fährt dann neu hoch.
manchmal findet er keine Festplatte mehr und springt direkt ins Bios und funktionier erst wieder nach einer gewissen Zeit.

Ich stehe hier echt vor einem Rätsel weil ich mir einfach nicht erklären kann woher es kommt.

Ich schreibe euch kurz noch die groben Daten meines PC´s auf und bin echt dankbar wenn ich auf diesem Weg endlich wieder eine möglichkeit hätte meinen heißgeliebten Spielen nachzugehen.
Ich habe ein 
Win7 64bit Home Professional
Z77 MSI Mpower Motherboard
I5 3,1  1155 CPU
Saphire ATI R9 Series
2x 4 Gig 1600 Ramriegel
WD 500 gig Greenedition
Zalman 600Gt Power 80+Bronze Netzteil

UR22 Audiointerface Steinberg und 2x Yamaha HS8 Monitore


bitte lieber Hardwarepapst 
segne meinen Rechner.
Danke


----------



## JackA (23. August 2017)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei Mausbewegung*

Ich würde mal auf einen Netzteilschaden tippen.


----------



## atschi2000 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei Mausbewegung*

Auch ich möchte mich hier gerne einmal einklinken. Habe das selbe Problem bei einem Musical Fidelity V90-HPA (ist quasi nen DAC mit Kopfhörerverstärker bzw. umgekehrt). Knackpunkt ist, dass der Stromanschluss keine eigene Masse hat,  Cinch soweit ich weiß auch nicht, und alle anderen Geräte die irgendwie mit dem DAC (ausgenommen USB) verbunden sind (Boxen, CD Spieler, Echo Dot) haben alle keine Erdung (Diese dünnen Euro Stromstecker). Kann die Einstreuung also vlt. an der fehlenden 2. Masse liegen? Klingt erstmal komisch, könnte aber was dran sein? Vlt. ist ja das Problem, dass der DAC sich die Masse über USB zieht? 

Naja, Netzteilschaden denke ich kann ich bei mir ausschließen (Recht gutes neues Netzteil Bequiet PowerZone 650W). Habe übrigens auch ein Z77 Board (Asrock Z77 Pro 3).
Gibts inzwischen eine Lösung?


----------



## ProTools_Pat (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei Mausbewegung*



Zawo schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich weiß leider nicht mehr weiter. Den ganzen Abend ohne Erfolg gegooglet.
> 
> ...




Versuche es mal mit Lautsprechern, die Symmetrisch können. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Hab jetzt alles mit Symmetrischen Kabeln verkabeln und siehe da... KEINE Störgeräusche mehr!
Natürlich braucht man dafür einen A/D bzw D/A Wandler und natürlich Lautsprecher die das können. Aber für 200-300 Euro bekommt man schon was.
zB. Lautsprecher von Presonus, USB Audio Interface von Steinberg UR22 und natürlich Symmetrische Kabel.

LG, Pat


----------



## JackA (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Störgeräusche bei Mausbewegung*

Nach zwei Jahren wird er das Problem vermutlich nicht mehr haben.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (26. Januar 2022)

Ich würde auch mal eine andere Maus mal testen und schaun wie es sich bei der Maus verhält?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (26. Januar 2022)

Wo haste den Thread denn bitte ausgegraben?


----------



## chill_eule (26. Januar 2022)

Ich denke das Thema ist seit Jahren erledigt...

*closed*


----------

